# Free demo night at Pikes Peak Whitewater Club this Sunday



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Everyone is looking forward to the Jackson Kayak Demo night. Pool use for nonmembers is only $10 and we look forward to seeing other front range paddlers. 

The Cheyenne Mountain High School pool opens at 5 and we go until 7 PM. We also plan to wrap up the night afterwards at nearby Bristol Brewing Company.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

If folks need CKS to bring down any gear you want to purchase, just call the order center today at 888-265-2925 x1

CKS will also bring some demo paddles for folks to try. We look forward to seeing you all there. 

Remember day light savings too.


----------

